# Lunar eclipse



## coxy (Aug 27, 2007)

There is going to be a lunar eclipse tomorrow night 
More details http://www.iceinspace.com.au/index.php?id=63,409,0,0,1,0
I think ill have to sneak out of work for a look


----------



## Jackrabbit (Aug 27, 2007)

Yep looking forward to seeing this.

Even though it happens a couple a times a year we don't get to see it very often

Enjoy


----------



## mr_muesli (Aug 27, 2007)

Coolieo,
the total lunar eclipse pic (the red one) is amazing...
great photo material tomorrow night LOL, too bad i don't have a camera LOL


----------



## slim6y (Aug 27, 2007)

It starts nice and early and continues through the night - I love it when the eclipse finishes and the moon turns blood red! That would have freaked a few people out in the days - the gods getting angry and turn the moon to blood!

Well, sacrifice another virgin then!


----------



## mr_muesli (Aug 27, 2007)

LOL,where are we going to find one of those these days???? (joking)


----------



## mines bigger (Aug 27, 2007)

Jackrabbit said:


> Yep looking forward to seeing this.
> 
> Even though it happens a couple a times a year we don't get to see it very often
> 
> Enjoy


since when does it happen a couple of times a year??? the next one wont be until 2010 or something


----------



## mrboajangles (Aug 27, 2007)

for me its solar or nothin!!!!!


----------



## Whisper2 (Aug 28, 2007)

lmao at mr_muesli

and cant wait to see this, never actually seen one

what time is it happening... like it's best point ?

bel : )


----------



## Magpie (Aug 28, 2007)

Bout 8:30pm is the best time to view it in the eastern states.


----------



## grimbeny (Aug 28, 2007)

mines bigger said:


> since when does it happen a couple of times a year??? the next one wont be until 2010 or something



lunar eclipses happen atleast twice every year, however u can only see them if u r on the right side of the earth at the right time. so australias next one is in 2010


----------



## tan (Aug 28, 2007)

The last time this happened I was in the labour ward delivering my first baby so I missed seeing it!! Won't miss is this time!


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Aug 28, 2007)

hope these bloody clouds bugger off soon!


----------



## tan (Aug 28, 2007)

MoreliaMatt said:


> hope these bloody clouds bugger off soon!


 
Yeah ditto, almost never have rainish type clouds here!!!:x


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Aug 28, 2007)

typical isnt it! grrr


----------



## junglepython2 (Aug 28, 2007)

Reasonably clear in Melbourne


----------



## koubee (Aug 28, 2007)

If anyone gets any pics of it, please post away. My camera is stuffed, guess that'll happen when a 6yr old plays with it........Grrr, my fault though.


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Aug 28, 2007)

I'll be taking pics along the way... I'll post them up tomorrow morning.


----------



## da_donkey (Aug 28, 2007)

Im looking now its just normal looking at the moment, maybe its het for eclipse :lol:


----------



## bjbk18 (Aug 28, 2007)

yer i will post some pictures to should be good we take pictures through the telescope they come out alright


----------



## angel_saza (Aug 28, 2007)

It's nice and clear here.. it's only just started though...


----------



## nuthn2do (Aug 28, 2007)

Clear sky here and it's started, bottom quarter is gone


----------



## mr_muesli (Aug 28, 2007)

Right now in Bondi, Sydney its almost 1/3 black... does anyone know generally how log the red moon last for????


----------



## grimbeny (Aug 28, 2007)

theres only about 1/3rd of the moon left now!


----------



## darkangel (Aug 28, 2007)

when is it ment to go blood red?


----------



## nuthn2do (Aug 28, 2007)

There's only a chance on going red if there's enough dust in earths atmosphere. Could be yellow or brown, no one knows till it happens


----------



## Dodie (Aug 28, 2007)

Just out of bris and its all coverd in clouds! Well 1/4 of the sky is, the west skies are clear but not the east! bah!


----------



## Dodie (Aug 28, 2007)

Caught a glimpse of it through a break in the clouds, looked a little red to me


----------



## nuthn2do (Aug 28, 2007)

Dodie said:


> Caught a glimpse of it through a break in the clouds, looked a little red to me


Yeah looks like it's going to be a real "blood moon"


----------



## Hetty (Aug 28, 2007)

Yup, from here about 2/3 looks red


----------



## Auzlizardking (Aug 28, 2007)

What planet is eclipse it?


----------



## mr_rotor (Aug 28, 2007)

i could show you guys a full moon if use want


----------



## da_donkey (Aug 28, 2007)

Auzlizardking said:


> What planet is eclipse it?


 
Earth im pretty sure


----------



## Auzlizardking (Aug 28, 2007)

Ok what planet is inbetween earth and the moon to block out the moon?


----------



## da_donkey (Aug 28, 2007)

No, earth is between the sun and the moon....i think.


----------



## Pike01 (Aug 28, 2007)

the Earth is blockimg the sun from hitting the moon


----------



## Auzlizardking (Aug 28, 2007)

ok thanks


----------



## Dodie (Aug 28, 2007)

Yeah the earths shadow is covering the moon


----------



## Retic (Aug 28, 2007)

It was just too cloudy, this was the only half decent shot I could get because of the cloud cover. Typical last night there wasn't a cloud in the sky.


----------



## mr_muesli (Aug 28, 2007)

Great shot Boa, its too dark here in Sydney for it too be that bright, or maybe i might have missed it LOL....


----------



## Retic (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks but lets be honest it is a cr ap photo but unfortunately the best the conditions would allow. I can't believe last night was so clear, oh well I'll just have to wait another 6 years or whatever until the next one.


----------



## junglepython2 (Aug 28, 2007)

Not bad boa the moon isnt that easy to photograph


----------



## Hetty (Aug 28, 2007)

Oh yeah, crap photo


----------



## Dodie (Aug 28, 2007)

Nice contrast of colours though boa, pity its just too cloudy..


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Aug 28, 2007)

mr_muesli said:


> Right now in Bondi, Sydney its almost 1/3 black... does anyone know generally how log the red moon last for????


90 mins approx


----------



## Radar (Aug 28, 2007)

boa said:


> Thanks but lets be honest it is a cr ap photo but unfortunately the best the conditions would allow. I can't believe last night was so clear, oh well I'll just have to wait another 6 years or whatever until the next one.


 
Yeah, its only about 50 times better than my shots .

Pretty impressive show, the sky cleared up well in T'ville.


----------



## ExSAS (Aug 28, 2007)

WOW just came in from outside. it was so hot. Nice clear sky out here in the country and no light pollution. absolutely awesome.


----------



## Wrasse (Aug 28, 2007)

Nice photo Boa. Over this side of the city we had a foggy cloud cover. I don't think I got a complete shot at all.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Aug 28, 2007)

not a cloud in the sky here,but my attention span didnt last


----------



## Chrisreptile (Aug 28, 2007)

i tried to get pics, but my camera just couldnt zoom in enough.

its just a 5mp digital camera.

it was a nice red though


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Aug 28, 2007)

Maybe I should have practiced a little with the camera before the eclipse started...I had no idea the moon was so damn hard to photograph:|This is the best I could do, and a couple more like this, and then my camera decided it didn't want to co-operate anymore...


----------



## hornet (Aug 28, 2007)

my manager alerted me to it at work.


----------



## coxy (Aug 29, 2007)

I dropped out from work at 7:30 and again about 8:40 to have a look pretty cool, couple of pics my room mate left on my computer . 
The second pictures looks awesome at full size the stars are so bright, but not so good when i resized it


----------



## coxy (Aug 29, 2007)

1 more i hope this works better, they don't seem to look as good on here as they do on my comp


----------



## noidea (Aug 29, 2007)

completely sucks sat outside with the little bloke even drove to the beach and because of the clouds couldn't see a thing, hopefully in 4 years we will be somewhere good to see the next one. great pics everyone by the way.


----------



## Platypus (Aug 29, 2007)

Here are a couple of my images from last night. The second one was taken about half an hour after the first one.


----------



## mr_muesli (Aug 29, 2007)

Great pics everyone.


----------



## Magpie (Aug 29, 2007)

Way too cloudy here, there's also a mountain in the way :roll:


----------



## tiger591 (Aug 29, 2007)

i loved it i had a mostly clear view all night. it was so beautiful


----------



## nightowl (Aug 29, 2007)

Here is a couple of our photos from last night...sorry the last couple are blurry because of the long exposure time.


----------



## lilmissrazz (Aug 29, 2007)

sweet shots ..... i was a lil dissapointed tho i thought the moon would be bigger than it was last night lol..... oh well see it again in 4 years.... 

p.s i cant even get a clear pic of something not moving so i was plum outta luck LOL! need a new camera me finks


----------



## pugsly (Aug 29, 2007)

Nice shots Shane.

Know what ya mean by exposure time.. like 5 seconds! Had the tripod up but still couldnt get that clear of a shot.. 

Ill post em tonight


----------



## JungleRob (Aug 29, 2007)

Here's a sequence of last nights eclipse. Is 6 of about 200 photos taken with a Canon 400D by a guy that I work with.


----------



## nightowl (Aug 29, 2007)

pugsly said:


> Nice shots Shane.
> 
> Know what ya mean by exposure time.. like 5 seconds! Had the tripod up but still couldnt get that clear of a shot..
> 
> Ill post em tonight



Thanks mate  Some of the pics I took was using a shutter speed of 20 seconds :shock: with the f-stop at around f16. The last two in the photos I posted was a shutter speed of 8 seconds and the first pic was about 1 second I think.

Look forward to seeing your pics!


----------



## ejames (Aug 29, 2007)

some images, i took. there was still a thin layer of clouds amongst those images so hard to get clarity.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Aug 29, 2007)

a couple of shots that i got from last night.....

(1 and 3 are my favorites)


----------



## crush the turtle (Aug 29, 2007)

nice photos, altho i think it is all pretty boaaring lol


----------



## pugsly (Aug 29, 2007)

Not even worth posting! Everyones are excellent. I cant get a nice shot of the moon normally, should have used manual mode, just get a bright blur!


----------



## Vixen (Aug 31, 2007)

Nice photos everyone  Ill jump on the bandwagon hehe.

The clearest photo I got with mah little TZ2 lol :


----------

